# Upgrade Drive



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

I just received a 1TB Premiere drive from an eBay seller. Bought it just before the prices went crazy. It was advertised as a WD10EARS Green Drive, which I know is a popular choice by the Community, but what I got was a WD10EALX Blue Drive. Anyone know of any issues with this drive version?


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

How did the seller get the drive model mixed up?


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

Resist said:


> How did the seller get the drive model mixed up?


He images drives and sells them so this must be what he actually had in stock. Many eBay Tivo drive sellers indicate that you may get one of several different brands depending on what they have but this guy specifically said his stock was the EARS model.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

lillevig said:


> He images drives and sells them so this must be what he actually had in stock. Many eBay Tivo drive sellers indicate that you may get one of several different brands depending on what they have but this guy specifically said his stock was the EARS model.


The S1s didn't like Caviar Blues for some reason, but they seem to do okay in S2s.

It probably will use a little more power than the Green, might have a higher spindle speed, and you won't have to worry about intellipark, and it might have been a little more expensive than a Green, although less so than a Black. Don't know if that's an "advanced format" drive or not, but considering how many people are using WD20EARS, it seems S3 and S4 TiVos don't have a problem with that.

Write the guy back and ask if he realized that he sent you a Blue instead of a Green, and ask if he'll exchange it if it doesn't work out in your TiVo. If he says no, then tell him you'll be returning it for a refund as it wasn't what was advertised.


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

unitron said:


> The S1s didn't like Caviar Blues for some reason, but they seem to do okay in S2s.
> 
> It probably will use a little more power than the Green, might have a higher spindle speed, and you won't have to worry about intellipark, and it might have been a little more expensive than a Green, although less so than a Black. Don't know if that's an "advanced format" drive or not, but considering how many people are using WD20EARS, it seems S3 and S4 TiVos don't have a problem with that.
> 
> Write the guy back and ask if he realized that he sent you a Blue instead of a Green, and ask if he'll exchange it if it doesn't work out in your TiVo. If he says no, then tell him you'll be returning it for a refund as it wasn't what was advertised.


Runs at 7200 RPM instead of 5400 and uses more current. Has a 32MB cache vs 64MB but can do 6GB/sec instead of 3GB/sec through the interface. I suspect that's probably not an advantage when used in a Tivo. It actually is a higher priced drive but I was just curious to see if anyone had experience with it in the Tivo environment.


----------

